# How do I edit my photos in cs3 to look somewhat faded?....PLEASE HELP



## samkelliexxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm very new to photoshop. I can edit skin decently and what not, but I want to learn to edit photos to look like this.

There is a way he edits photos but i cant figure out how he and she(Dirk Mai, Klariza Zag) does it and what not. 
Could somebody please explain how to edit my photos like the way Klariza and Dirk do? 
I just want to know how to make the skin look like the way they edit it...it looks somewhat faded. Also, how the background looks..it looks somewhat faded too.


Examples of what I mean:


----------



## Overread (Oct 22, 2008)

Use only vampires and light fearing geeks as models? 

joking aside the best person to ask is him/her have you tried dropping an email asking for advice?


----------



## samkelliexxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I've tried but both of the photographers are very busy and they dont get back to people...ah...plus I doubt theyd want to share their secrets!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 22, 2008)

as the images are not yours, you cannot post them on here.

you can post a link to them though.


as for the question... to me the skin looks quite different from shot to shot. I cannot see a uniform style for skin here. In some it looks desaturated with maybe a push in contrast, in others, it just look like bad flash.


----------

